# Programmation sous Mac



## droopy_be (3 Mai 2008)

Bonjour,

Je suis tout nouveau dans le monde MAC.  Je souhaiterais développer une petite application de gestion pour mon usage personnel.  Quels sont les outils qui permetttent cela (de préférence facile d'approche).

Merci d'avance pour votre aide.

Stephan


----------



## ntx (3 Mai 2008)

Les outils de développement d'Apple sont disponibles sur le DVD de Mac OSX, installer Xcode. Ca concerne le C/C++/Obj-C ainsi qu'AppleScript.

Quels sont tes besoins : interface graphique, lien avec une base de données ???


----------



## PA5CAL (3 Mai 2008)

Bonjour et bienvenue sur MacGé' 

Tout dépend ce que tu considères être "facile d'approche".

A la base, Apple fournit tous les outils pour programmer en C, C++, Objective C, Java, AppleScript, JavaScript, Python, Ruby, PHP et Perl (j'en oublie peut-être).

Pour les cinq premiers au moins, le développement peut être mené depuis l'environnement XCode, qui est fourni sur le DVD d'installation de Mac OS X, et dont la dernière version est téléchargeable gratuitement depuis le site d'Apple.

_EDIT: grillé._


----------



## droopy_be (4 Mai 2008)

> Quels sont tes besoins : interface graphique, lien avec une base de données ???



Bonjour,

C'est une application pour gérer mes commandes que je souhaite faire. Donc, base de données et écrans de saisies et rapports.



> Tout dépend ce que tu considères être "facile d'approche".



Le plus simple possible pour pouvoir adapter l'application rapidement.

Salutations,

Stephan


----------



## omni (4 Mai 2008)

Bonjour,
A part si tu souhaite vraiment développer, sinon regarde BENTO : une petite BD assez simple et que ne coûte que 39 euros = simple, facile, joli et pas trop cher...


----------



## PA5CAL (4 Mai 2008)

omni a dit:


> Bonjour,
> A part si tu souhaite vraiment développer, sinon regarde BENTO : une petite BD assez simple et que ne coûte que 39 euros = simple, facile, joli et pas trop cher...


Ah oui. BD = Base de Données !  

Je cherchais désespérément ce que la BD (Bande Dessinée) de BENTO venait faire là-dedans...  




-------------------- 
3 femmes, 10 enfants, 20 chats, 1 roulotte et un bouc


----------



## ntx (4 Mai 2008)

Cocoa et Coredata ont tout ce qu'il faut pour ce genre d'application, l'aspect base de données est même complètement transparent, pas d'outil externe à installer, ils utilisent SQLLite. Mais c'est de l'Obj-C et de la programmation objet, pas vraiment idéal pour un débutant. Mais il est possible de faire quelque chose de basic (gestion du document, ouvrir et sauvegarder, et de tes enregistrements, ajouter ou supprimer) sans taper une seule ligne de code ... ou presque  Voir dans la doc de Xcode aussi disponible en ligne chez Apple.

Sinon, je pense qu'une application web se prête aussi pas mal à ce genre de fonctionnalité : HTML/PHP/MySQL/Javascript ne sont pas trop durs à appréhender.
La semaine dernière je suis tombé une petite application WaveMaker qui semble pas mal pour le développement rapide d'application web avec BdD.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2008)

droopy_be a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> C'est une application pour gérer mes commandes que je souhaite faire. Donc, base de données et écrans de saisies et rapports.



Base de OOo?

C'est gratuit en plus Il est aussi incorporé dans NeoOffice.


----------

